# Facelift for Brown Trout



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

I have an old Brown Trout that's looking it's age and is in need of a facelift. Anyone know of a taxidermist in the GR area that redoes paint jobs on fish?


----------



## gab (Jun 14, 2005)

Any suggestions?


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

I think that most taxidermist could do this for you. I really cannot recommend anyone in that area cause I am not familier with their work. Call around to a few local shops and see what they charge also most importantly make sure to take a look at there work.


----------

